# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Blood & bone on lawns...

## honey_bee

Hiya.... Just checking....can I use Blood and Bone on my lawns??  We've just had some decent rain and more on the way. Want to give lawns something without having to go and buy another product.... Cheers HB

----------


## chipps

Do you like maggots ???  :No:  
Blended with dynamic lifter & compost for the vegie garden was ok, but then decided to sprinkle half a bag around fruit trees, potted herbs etc...... 
The dogs loved the stink & were constantly licking my garden, Took about a week before I noticed the wiggling soil  :Cry:  
Better off buying chook poop (dynamic lifter for lawns) & hose it in, or pray for more rain  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chromis

Na it doesnt break down quick enough to put on lawns. 
You need something thats soluable (or slow release granual)that can promote root and leaf growth. You need a 3:1:1 fertilizer. Or lawn blend.  
If you use something that is going to just sit there smoldering you will probally burn the lawn.

----------


## honey_bee

Maggots  :Shock:  no thanks.....eww gross!!  Thanks folks.....off the nursery I go then.

----------


## dazzler

dynamic lifter is good.

----------


## chromis

> dynamic lifter is good.

  I think Im the only person who likes the smell of it. It smells like it a good feed for plants.

----------


## Simon3

> I think Im the only person who likes the smell of it. It smells like it a good feed for plants.

  
Nah make that 2 :2thumbsup:

----------


## Terrian

blood & bone on the lawn is a good way of attracting European wasps  :Smilie:  
just get a 1/2 decent slow release fertilizer for lawns and all will be good

----------


## chromis

> Nah make that 2

  If you work around it all day and ingest it you expel the same aroma of gas. Which leads me to think that people who think theirs smell like roses isnt so far fetched. If you worked in a perfume factory all day it could just be possible.

----------


## chipps

The Yates Dynamic Lifter varieties  http://www.yates.com.au/brand/dynamic-lifter/ 
I use  the one for lawns. 
As for the smell, hardly none at all compared to the bags of straight poo blended with feathers we used to get  :Biggrin:  Can still hear the neighbours shutting windows in horror  :Shock:  
Was born on a poultry farm at Castle Hill & still love the stink  :Sneaktongue:

----------


## honey_bee

I ended up with the Dynamic Lifter for lawns....and bless the weather, rained not long after application!! So, job well done and minimal aroma. More rain forecast for this weekend so the lawnmower man will sure be earning his $$. I still have all this blood and bone though, so can I just sprinkle that around base of shrubs etc and water in without risk of getting maggots/wasps ( :Eek:  eewwwww)?

----------


## Peaceful L/S

Blood and Bone is finae around your shrubs etc, just do not use too much. A small handful per shrub/square metre is plenty.

----------

